# يلا نصبح ونمسي علي بعض



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

يلا نصبح ونمسي علي بعض ​








​ 



نلتقي من هنا أولى همساتنا لكل يوم 
وننثر في الأقلام اجمل كلمات الصباح 
ونملأ هذا المتصفح بأحرف من ذهب تضفي على المكان بهجة وسعادة من نوع خاص 
فما أسعدنا بصباحات دافئة نتناقلها بيننا ..​ 
بتمنى كل يوم ندخل فية المنتدي في ساعات الصباح 
نصبح علي بعض باجمل واروع عبارات الصباح 
او لو بندخل في ساعات بعد الظهر نمسي علي بعض
او نهنئ بعض او نعيد علي بعض او حتي نسأل عن
صحة بعضنا البعض ​ 

اتمني الموضوع يعجبكم ​ 


ونبتدي من هنا​ 
صباح الحلم والاماني
صباح الصداقة و الجمال
صباح العقيق و اللؤلؤ والماس​ 
صباح الخير على احلى اعضاء ​ 
وصباح الخير والخيرات لاحلى منتدى​ 
ارجو التثبيت​​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

حلو الموضوع يا نيتا

وانا اول واحدة هبدأ

واقول صباح الخير والورد للصاحيين والنايمين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 فبراير 2012)

موضوع حلوو
صباح الورد ع عيون الصاحيين
وميه ساقعه ع النايمين عشان يصحو بقى
صباحك ورد يا نيتا ويا كوينا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 فبراير 2012)

صباح زاخر  بحب المسيح  لكل الاخوه
مع اشؤاقة كل شمس تشرق السعاده والامل والتفاؤل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2012)

*صباح الورد والفل ع الجميع​*


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

يسعد صباحكم
تاسوني
لولو
بداية العمر
مايكل كوكو
يوم مملؤ ببركات الرب يسوع احبائي​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمه رب المجد
اخوتي الازاء


> "تاسوني"
> "لولو"
> "مايكل كوكو"


تصبحون علي الف خير 
ذاهب لارتاح قليلا 
فعندي لقاء فى 
نومي مع الرب يسوع
كي اشكو له عما يشغلني
تصبحين علي الف خير يا صاحبة الموضوع
اختي الغاليه
"netta"
::::::::::::::::::::
يرعاكم الرب يسوع 
::::::::::::::::::::
تحياتي 
اخوكم 
:::::::::::::::::::::
++بداية العمر++
:::::::::::::::::::::
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول
سلام ونعمه رب المجد​


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

تصبح علي خير 
اخونا الغالي بداية العمر
احلام حلوه مع يسوع​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

تصبح على خير يا ابداية العمر

واحلام سعيدة


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

_صوبااااااااااااااااااااااح الخير  على اللى هون_​


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2012)

*أجمل صباح وأجمل مساء
لأختى نيتا ولكل من فى المنتدى
ولكل العالم
راجين من الرب أن يعم السلام
والآمان والمحبه
صباح مشرق كله فرح وأمل وسعاده
صباح التفاؤل والبهجه
يسعد صباحكم ومساؤكم
*
$$$$$$$$$$ 

*موضوع وفكره جميله 
شكرا أختنا نيتا الغاليه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 فبراير 2012)

صباح مساء الورد ع كل الموجودين
يسعد مسائك  استاذنا الغالي


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

صوباااااااااااااااح النور ياجونا
صباح جميل مع يسوع​


----------



## magedrn (11 فبراير 2012)

صبااااااااااااااااااح الخير ومساء الجمال على اللى هنا


----------



## Alexander.t (11 فبراير 2012)

*صباحكم عصيان مدنى *


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *أجمل صباح وأجمل مساء*​
> *لأختى نيتا ولكل من فى المنتدى*
> *ولكل العالم*
> *راجين من الرب أن يعم السلام*
> ...


 
صباح الفل اخونا النهيسي
يسعد صباحك


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

مساء الورد يالولو
مساء الفل ياماجد


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صباحكم عصيان مدنى *


 
صباحك فل يامينا
انشاءالله البلد ها تحلو 
وتبقي زي الفل
واسم ربنا ها يتمجد فيها​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 فبراير 2012)

*صورة مسروقة*

*الصورة دى مسروقة من واحد حبيبى ...*
*بس هو مش هيمانع لو صبحت بيها عليكو ..*




​


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

صباحك فل ياعبود
ده بطوط عسوله قوي​


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

مساء الفل للي لسه ها يناموا
وصباح الورد للي صحيوا من النوم​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

مساء الورد يا نيتا

عاملة ايه ؟


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مساء الورد يا نيتا
> 
> عاملة ايه ؟


 
مساء الفل غاليتي
فينك مش باينه
وحشني الكلام معاكي


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> مساء الفل غاليتي
> فينك مش باينه
> وحشني الكلام معاكي



انا موجودة اهو

انتو بس افتوا موضوع للرغى وانا ارغى


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> انا موجودة اهو
> 
> انتو بس افتوا موضوع للرغى وانا ارغى


 
اعتقد ياتاسوني
ان في اجازه في الجامعات دلوقتي
بسبب الاضراب


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> اعتقد ياتاسوني
> ان في اجازه في الجامعات دلوقتي
> بسبب الاضراب



رسميا مفيش اجازة الدراسة بدأت انهاردة

بس انا هروح كمان يومين كده ولا حاجة


----------



## tamav maria (11 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> رسميا مفيش اجازة الدراسة بدأت انهاردة
> 
> بس انا هروح كمان يومين كده ولا حاجة


 
ههههههههههه
انت لسه بتدي نفسك extra holidays


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

> ههههههههههه
> انت لسه بتدي نفسك extra holidays



ههههههههههه الحمد لله

ربنا ما يقطعلى عادة


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (11 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
صباح الخير علي احلي اخوه فى الدنيا​


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

صباح النور يا بداية العمر

ويارب تكون بخير


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2012)

والى هنا اعزائى المشاهدين تنتهى فقرتنا الاخبارية 

تصبحوا عى خير كلكم


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

احلى مساء الخير عليكم ​


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه الحمد لله
> 
> ربنا ما يقطعلى عادة


 
هههههههههههههههه
المفروض يعملوا اجازاتك اعياد قوميه


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> 
> 
> صباح الخير علي احلي اخوه فى الدنيا​


صباح الجمال 
اخونا الغالي 
اجمل صباح مع يسوع


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> والى هنا اعزائى المشاهدين تنتهى فقرتنا الاخبارية
> 
> تصبحوا عى خير كلكم


 
تصبحي علي خير ياقمر
تنامي نوم الهنا وتحلمي احلام السما


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> احلى مساء الخير عليكم​


 
مساء الخير ياجونا
منور الموضوع


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

> اجمل صباح مع يسوع


اجمل صباح مع يسوع ومع اجمل اخوه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

> اجمل صباح مع يسوع


اجمل صباح مع يسوع ومع اجمل اخوه​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

يا صباح الخير والنور على الجميع


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

*صباحكم بلون النسكافيه :new6:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صباحكم بلون النسكافيه :new6:*


*هههههههههه لا حدد يا مينا ...قاصدك الساده "بلاك" و لا قاصدك نسكافيه باللبن؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2012)

* صباح الخير عليمك كلكم يوم جميل عليكم...*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هههههههههه لا حدد يا مينا ...قاصدك الساده "بلاك" و لا قاصدك نسكافيه باللبن؟؟*


*مبحبش ابو لبن ههههههههههه
بس بما انه صباح بلون النسكافيه فأكيد ابو لبن :59:*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

صباح الخير

حبوا - مينا

عاملين ايه ؟؟


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم جميعا
احييكم  فى اللة اصدقائى هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

*تمام يا تاسونى
انتى عامله ايه
جرجس 
احييك فى الثوره يا صديقى 
*


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

منورة المنتدى  كوينا
تحيا الثورة طبعا
مفيش كليات
اضرررررررررررررررررراب ههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

ميرسى مينا
 صباحك بلون السحلب بال مكسراات مشروبى المفضل على القهوة ههههههه
انت صاحى بدر ى يعنى شغل ولا اضراب هههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> *تمام يا تاسونى
> انتى عامله ايه
> جرجس
> احييك فى الثوره يا صديقى
> *



الحمد لله تمام


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> منورة المنتدى  كوينا
> تحيا الثورة طبعا
> مفيش كليات
> اضرررررررررررررررررراب ههههههههه



تحيا الثورة عشان كل حاجة  

هههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (12 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ميرسى مينا
> صباحك بلون السحلب بال مكسراات مشروبى المفضل على القهوة ههههههه
> انت صاحى بدر ى يعنى شغل ولا اضراب هههههههه


*انا كل يوم بصحى بدرى يا رايق
مش بقولك امسح النضاره :smile01*


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> اجمل صباح مع يسوع ومع اجمل اخوه​




صباح الخير بداية العمر
صباح يسوع وامه الحنون​


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا صباح الخير والنور على الجميع



صباحوووووووووو فل ياقمره
نتمني لك يوم مملؤ بالبراكات الروحيه مع يسوع


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هههههههههه لا حدد يا مينا ...قاصدك الساده "بلاك" و لا قاصدك نسكافيه باللبن؟؟*



صباح النسكافيه باللبن الابيض
بلاش البلاك احنا مش ناقصين
علي العموم فاضي اسبوع علي الصيام
وها تشربها بلاك


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * صباح الخير عليمك كلكم يوم جميل عليكم...*



صباح الفل حبوا
يوم سعيد مع يسوع


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> صباح الخير
> 
> حبوا - مينا
> 
> عاملين ايه ؟؟



صباح النور تاسوني
ياحلولي اجازه تاااااااااااني النهارده


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> احييكم  فى اللة اصدقائى هههههههه



ورحمته وبركاته
صباح الفل ياجرجس


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

> صباح النور تاسوني
> ياحلولي اجازه تاااااااااااني النهارده



ههههههههههه

يمكن اروح بكرة يمكن مش اكيد


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ميرسى مينا
> صباحك بلون السحلب بال مكسراات مشروبى المفضل على القهوة ههههههه
> 
> 
> > انت صاحى بدر ى يعنى شغل ولا اضراب هههههههه



انا لا شغل ولا اضراب
والنبي ما عندكوش حاجه تاني ليي


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
استودعكم بضع ساعات 
فلدي عمل انجزه واعود لكم
احبكم اخوتي
اترككم فى رعاية الرب يسوع​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 فبراير 2012)

سلام لك يا بداية العمر

ومنتظرين عودتك


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> استودعكم بضع ساعات
> فلدي عمل انجزه واعود لكم
> احبكم اخوتي
> اترككم فى رعاية الرب يسوع​



بالسلامه 
واحنا في انتظارك


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> انا لا شغل ولا اضراب
> والنبي ما عندكوش حاجه تاني ليي


متقلقيش تانى 
 شكلنا احنا اللى هنجيلك بسرعة الصاروخ نقعد جنبك فى ظل اللى بيحصل هههههه


----------



## tamav maria (12 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> متقلقيش تانى
> شكلنا احنا اللى هنجيلك بسرعة الصاروخ نقعد جنبك فى ظل اللى بيحصل هههههه




يا مرحبا يا مرحبا
نوركم ها يغطي علي الكهربا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> إني أسجد لك يا إلهي - وأحبك من كلِّ قلبي - وأشكرك على أنك خلقتني – وجعلتني مسيحياً – وحفظتني في هذه الليلة – إني أقدم لك كل اعمالي – وأرجوك أن تعطيني نعمتك – لكي لا أغيظك أبداً – وخاصة في هذا النهار.


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> السلام عليك يا مريم - يا ممتلئة نعمة - الرب معك - مباركة انت في النساء - ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع - يا قديسة مريم - يا والدة الله - صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطاة - الآن وفي ساعة موتنا. آمين


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> المجد للآب والإبن - والروح القدس - كما كان في البدء - والآن وكل أوان -
> وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين





> يا إلهي – إني أحبُّكَ من كلِّ قلبي – ومن كلِّ نفسي ومن كلِّ ذاتي – لأنكَ أنت الصلاح غير المتناهي – ومن أجلِ محبتكَ – أنا أُحِبُّ أيضاً – كلَّ من أخطأ إليَّ.


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
صباح الخير علي اجمل اخوة فى اجمل كنيسه
صباح مملوء بكل تفأئل وأمل وسعاده
صباح لكنيستنا صرح الحب والعباده
صباح تعلقون فيه الامل قلاده
صباح منتج وعامر بالافاده
صباح عمل دون هواده
صباح جماله زياده
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
باللغة الانجليزية:Good morning
الايطالية:Buongiorno
بالافريقانية:Goeie môre
باليونانية:Καλημέρα
بالهولندية:Goedemorgen
بالنرويجية:God morgen
بالألمانية:God morgen
بالإسبانية:Buenos días
بالأندونيسية:Selamat pagi
بالتركية:Günaydın
بالفارسية:صبح بخیر
بالفرنسية:Bonjour​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> إني أسجد لك يا إلهي - وأحبك من كلِّ قلبي - وأشكرك على أنك خلقتني – وجعلتني مسيحياً – وحفظتني في هذه الليلة – إني أقدم لك كل اعمالي – وأرجوك أن تعطيني نعمتك – لكي لا أغيظك أبداً – وخاصة في هذا النهار.


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> السلام عليك يا مريم - يا ممتلئة نعمة - الرب معك - مباركة انت في النساء - ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع - يا قديسة مريم - يا والدة الله - صلي لأجلنا نحن الخطاة - الآن وفي ساعة موتنا. آمين


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> المجد للآب والإبن - والروح القدس - كما كان في البدء - والآن وكل أوان -
> وإلى دهر الداهرين. آمين





> يا إلهي – إني أحبُّكَ من كلِّ قلبي – ومن كلِّ نفسي ومن كلِّ ذاتي – لأنكَ أنت الصلاح غير المتناهي – ومن أجلِ محبتكَ – أنا أُحِبُّ أيضاً – كلَّ من أخطأ إليَّ.


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
صباح الخير علي اجمل اخوة فى اجمل كنيسه
صباح مملوء بكل تفأئل وأمل وسعاده
صباح لكنيستنا صرح الحب والعباده
صباح تعلقون فيه الامل قلاده
صباح منتج وعامر بالافاده
صباح عمل دون هواده
صباح جماله زياده
:::::::::::::::::::::::::
باللغة الانجليزية:Good morning
الايطالية:Buongiorno
بالافريقانية:Goeie môre
باليونانية:Καλημέρα
بالهولندية:Goedemorgen
بالنرويجية:God morgen
بالألمانية:God morgen
بالإسبانية:Buenos días
بالأندونيسية:Selamat pagi
بالتركية:Günaydın
بالفارسية:صبح بخير
بالفرنسية:Bonjour​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

صباح النور يا كل اللى هنا واللى هناك 

صباح الخير يا بداية العمر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> صباح الخير يا بداية العمر


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
صباح الخير اختي الغاليه
"tasoni queena"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> صباح الخير يا بداية العمر


::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
صباح الخير اختي الغاليه
"tasoni queena"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

صباح الخير كوينا
صباح الخير بداية العمر بكل اللغات
يسعد صباحكم كلكم​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (13 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::


> صباح الخير بداية العمر


:::::::::::::::::::::::::::
صباح الخير اختي الغاليه 
"netta"
::::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 فبراير 2012)

*:flowers:صباح الخير عليكم كووووووولكم ...:flowers:*


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)

صباح الورد حبو


----------



## tamav maria (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## magedrn (13 فبراير 2012)

يا مساء العسل والجمال على كل الناس


----------



## white rose (13 فبراير 2012)

مساء الخير لأحلى منتدى و لأحلى اعضاء


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> يا مساء العسل والجمال على كل الناس


 
مساء الورد ياماجد


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

white rose قال:


> مساء الخير لأحلى منتدى و لأحلى اعضاء


 
صباحووووووووووو قشطه روز
يسعد صباحك ياقمره


----------



## magedrn (14 فبراير 2012)

صبااااااااااح الفل على كل الناس اللى فى المنتدى وعليكى يا نيتا 
ويارب يكون يوم جميل على كل الناس 
وهابى فلانتين داى على كل الناس


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

صباح الفل ياماجد
هابي فالنتين داي​


----------



## magedrn (14 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> صباح الفل ياماجد
> هابي فالنتين داي​


ميرسى نيتا 
ويارب يكون عيد حب سعيد عليكى وعلى كل الناس يارب 
وتكون حياتك كلها حب وخير وفرح وسعادة


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> ميرسى نيتا
> ويارب يكون عيد حب سعيد عليكى وعلى كل الناس يارب
> وتكون حياتك كلها حب وخير وفرح وسعادة


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
:::::::::::::::::::
افتقدتكم جدا ليل الامس
رغما عني لم استطع ان اقضي
سويعات بقربكم
فيها استمتع بكل لحظة بينكم
-بكل لحظة بين اخوتي-
لاول مرة فى حياتي اقولها
_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



::::::::::::::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## tamav maria (14 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> 
> :::::::::::::::::::
> افتقدتكم جدا ليل الامس
> ...


ياصباح الفل بداية العمر
انت كمان وحشتينا ليلة امبارح
ونتمني انك ما تتأخرش تاني​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

_سالخير يالى هوووووووون
_​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

صباااااح النور يا اللى هنا كلكم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
::::::::::::::::::::::
افتقدتكم اخوتي
مساء الخير علي كل الاعضاء
::::::::::::::::::::::


> ياصباح الفل بداية العمر
> انت كمان وحشتينا ليلة امبارح
> ونتمني انك ما تتأخرش تاني


:::::::::::::::::::::::::
امين اختي الغاليه
سلام ملك السلام
سلام ونعمه رب المجد
​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2012)

مساء الخير على الجميع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 فبراير 2012)

مساء الخير اختي الغاليه
"tasoni queena"
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
صباح الخير اخوتي
صباحكم مشرق وجميل بأذن ربي يسوع
وممتليء بالفرحه والسعاده والعمل
سلام ملك السلام​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام
لي عوده بعد ساعات قليله
فلدي عمل سأنجزه
سأفتقدكم 
اخوتي الاحباب
سلام المسيح الذي يفوق كل العقول​


----------



## tasoni queena (16 فبراير 2012)

مساء الورد يا للى هنا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 فبراير 2012)

> مساء الورد يا للى هناا


مساء الخير  اختي الغاليه
"tasoni queena"​


----------



## بنوتة مارجرجس (17 فبراير 2012)

موضوع جميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2012)

سلااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

صباح النور للجميع


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

> سلااااااااااااااااام
> 
> *:flowers:
> JOHNA
> ...



حصل ايه بس يا جون ؟؟

شوطة وماشية فى المنتدى ؟؟


----------



## بنوتة مارجرجس (17 فبراير 2012)

صباح الخير


----------



## tasoni queena (17 فبراير 2012)

يا مساء النور على كل اللى هنا


----------



## بابا سمير (17 فبراير 2012)

*يوم حلو ومبارك مع الرب يسوع*
*تصبحوا على خير*
*تناموا نوم الهنا وتحلموا احلام السما*
*شكرااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2012)

مساااااااااااء الفل


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

صباح الجمال علي الناس اللي كانوا غايبين
صباحوووووووو فل روزتي


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

صباح الفل كوينا
منوره ياقمره


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

احلي صباح لاحلي ناس
لو نايمين نوم الهنا
ولو صاحين صباح الغلا
ولو بتاكلوا صحه وهنا
ولومشغولين اسفه انا​


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> صباح الجمال علي الناس اللي كانوا غايبين
> صباحوووووووو فل روزتي




ميرسي حبيبتي

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

*صبآحووووووووووو  الضهر 

منورين ​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه

صباحو عسل عليكي يا نيتا

يومك جميل زيك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 فبراير 2012)

*صباحو نسكافيه يجماعه
*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

طب ابعت يلا يا مينا ههههههههه

صباحك جميل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*شيرين الخيام 


اقصد صباح الخير 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> صباحو عسل عليكي يا نيتا
> 
> يومك جميل زيك


 

يسعد صباحك ياغاليتي


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه

صباح النور يا عياد


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> يسعد صباحك ياغاليتي




تسلمي يا قمر:t4:


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صباحو نسكافيه يجماعه*


 

نسكافيه باللبن يامينا
ولا نسكافيه بلاك بلاك بلاك


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

يا صباح اللى بيتغنى 
صباح الجمال على الناس اللى هنا جميعا


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شيرين الخيام *​
> 
> 
> *اقصد صباح الخير *​


 
صباحك شيرين
يوووووووه اقصد
صباحك فل ياعياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> صباح النور يا عياد



* خليكي في حالك :act23:


هههههههههههه
صباح الورد روزي 
نهارك مليان بالاندومي :smile01
*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> يا صباح اللى بيتغنى
> صباح الجمال على الناس اللى هنا جميعا


 
صباح فل ياماجد
منووووووووووووووووووررررر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> صباحك شيرين
> يوووووووه اقصد
> صباحك فل ياعياد



* صباح الورد يا خاله نيتا 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> يا صباح اللى بيتغنى
> صباح الجمال على الناس اللى هنا جميعا




اهلا اهلا مستر ............ ها افضح والا اسكت:budo:

صباحك جميل يا ميدوووووووو:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * خليكي في حالك :act23:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههه
> ...




هههههههههههههه

الله الله ده احلي نهارك  طالما اندومتي موجوده ههههههههههه:gun:


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> صباح فل ياماجد
> منووووووووووووووووووررررر


ميرسى نيتا منور بيكى والناس اللى هنا 
يومك جميل باذن يسوع انتى وكل الناس يارب


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> اهلا اهلا مستر ............ ها افضح والا اسكت:budo:
> 
> صباحك جميل يا ميدوووووووو:act23:


استرى عليا الله يستر على واليكى دا ربنا امر بالستر ههههههههههههه
وبعدين ايه المشكلة مستر كارتيه مستر كارتيه يااااااااااااااه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> استرى عليا الله يستر على واليكى دا ربنا امر بالستر ههههههههههههه
> وبعدين ايه المشكلة مستر كارتيه مستر كارتيه يااااااااااااااه:yahoo:




هههههههههههههه ايوه انا احب الصراحه والاعترافات الاون لاين يا مستر هههههههه:ura1::bud:


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه ايوه انا احب الصراحه والاعترافات الاون لاين يا مستر هههههههه:ura1::bud:


ماشى كدا يا نصة ماشى ماشى 
ليكى يوم اقرح فيكى فيه من اوله علشان مفيش حاجة تفوتنى 
يا فضايح ههههههههههههههههههه:budo:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> ماشى كدا يا نصة ماشى ماشى
> ليكى يوم اقرح فيكى فيه من اوله علشان مفيش حاجة تفوتنى
> يا فضايح ههههههههههههههههههه:budo:




هههههههههههههه بعينك يا مستر ...........:bud::59:


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه بعينك يا مستر ...........:bud::59:


ان غدا لنظره قريب وربنا قادر يفرحنى فيكى كدا قريب 
واخلص منك بقى يا كوبة هههههههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> ان غدا لنظره قريب وربنا قادر يفرحنى فيكى كدا قريب
> واخلص منك بقى يا كوبة هههههههههههههههه:act23:




ههههههههههههه كوبه في وشك:59:


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه كوبه في وشك:59:


بردوا قاعد على قلبكم ههههههههههههههههههه:mus25:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> بردوا قاعد على قلبكم ههههههههههههههههههه:mus25:




ههههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*هتفضلوا تصبحوا كده لحد ما اليوم يخلص صح ؟
*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هتفضلوا تصبحوا كده لحد ما اليوم يخلص صح ؟*​


 
لالالالالالالا
دا احنا يظهر هانغير اسم الموضوع
من يلا نصبح ونمسي علي بعض
ها يكون اسمه
يلا نتخانق ونجر شكل بعض
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

احم احم مش عارفه يا نيتا ايه الناس دي

انا دخلت صبحت وخرجت بمنتهي الهدوء هههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> دا احنا يظهر هانغير اسم الموضوع
> من يلا نصبح ونمسي علي بعض
> ها يكون اسمه
> ...


*
هبتدى أنا يا غاليه
أم تبتدى أنتى الخناقه*​*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> دا احنا يظهر هانغير اسم الموضوع
> من يلا نصبح ونمسي علي بعض
> ها يكون اسمه
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
حلو العنوان يا نيتا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> احم احم مش عارفه يا نيتا ايه الناس دي
> 
> انا دخلت صبحت وخرجت بمنتهي الهدوء هههههههههههه


*علي يدي 
دا انتي نسمه 
من بتوع امشير :smile01
*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *حلو العنوان يا نيتا *​


 
تيحي ياعياد نعمل موضوع بالاسم ده
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *علي يدي
> دا انتي نسمه
> من بتوع امشير :smile01
> *​




امشير في عينك يا كووووووووووبه:act23:


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> احم احم مش عارفه يا نيتا ايه الناس دي
> 
> انا دخلت صبحت وخرجت بمنتهي الهدوء هههههههههههه


 
يا هاااااااااااااااااااديه
يا طيببببببببببببببببببه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> يا هاااااااااااااااااااديه
> يا طيببببببببببببببببببه
> ههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههه قوليلهم يا نيتا

يمكن مش واخدين بالهم هههههههههه:bud:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> تيحي ياعياد نعمل موضوع بالاسم ده
> ههههههههههههههههههه



*خلاص اعملي انتي الموضوع 
وانا هبلغ الاداره :smile01
*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *هبتدى أنا يا غاليه*
> *أم تبتدى أنتى الخناقه*​*هههههههههههههههههه*


 
ياخبر 
معقول انا ابتدي خناق
مع اطيب واحن قلب في المنتدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *خلاص اعملي انتي الموضوع *
> *وانا هبلغ الاداره :smile01*​


 
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه يالئيم
عاوزهم يطردوني
هههههه


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> ياخبر
> معقول انا ابتدي خناق
> مع اطيب واحن قلب في المنتدي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هههههههههه


*
هذا من ذوقك ربنا يباركك أختنا الغاليه*​


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعة دى خالتى كوبة دى تتحط على الجرح ينفجر 
مين مضايق منها هنا لانى خلاص كنت مستنى حد يشتكى
كمان علشان افجرها يالا اللى عنده شكوى انا موجود وجاهز 
للتفجير فى اى وقت ههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> يا جماعة دى خالتى كوبة دى تتحط على الجرح ينفجر
> مين مضايق منها هنا لانى خلاص كنت مستنى حد يشتكى
> كمان علشان افجرها يالا اللى عنده شكوى انا موجود وجاهز
> للتفجير فى اى وقت ههههههههههههه


 
لالالالالالالالالالا ياماجد
حرام عليك كده 
مره تقول لها كوبه ومره نصه
حرااااااااااااااااااام
انت تقولها 
كوبه نصه مره واحده
هههههههههههه


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا ياماجد
> حرام عليك كده
> مره تقول لها كوبه ومره نصه
> حرااااااااااااااااااام
> ...


لا حرام يا نيتا كتير عليها الموضوع دا 
هى خالتى كوبة نصة هفتجرنا كلنا 
علشان هى زهقت مننا ووقتنا خلص خلاص هههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> يا جماعة دى خالتى كوبة دى تتحط على الجرح ينفجر
> مين مضايق منها هنا لانى خلاص كنت مستنى حد يشتكى
> كمان علشان افجرها يالا اللى عنده شكوى انا موجود وجاهز
> للتفجير فى اى وقت ههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههه ايه يا واد السكر ده

طب هش يلا بدل ما افجرك

يلا يلا يلا :gun:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالا ياماجد
> حرام عليك كده
> مره تقول لها كوبه ومره نصه
> حرااااااااااااااااااام
> ...




حد بيقول حاجه او بينده ههههههههههههههه:budo:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> لا حرام يا نيتا كتير عليها الموضوع دا
> هى خالتى كوبة نصة هفتجرنا كلنا
> علشان هى زهقت مننا ووقتنا خلص خلاص هههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههه:budo::gun:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*سامع انفجراتكم وانا بفطر
دا حتي في كوبه صغيره كده جاتلي في كوبايه الشاي
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سامع انفجراتكم وانا بفطر
> دا حتي في كوبه صغيره كده جاتلي في كوبايه الشاي
> *​




في حد قال حاااااااااااااجه:budo::gun::act23:


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> حد بيقول حاجه او بينده ههههههههههههههه:budo:


 
لالالالالالا ابدا ولا حاجه خالص
دا الدنيا حتي هدؤ قوي قوي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> في حد قال حاااااااااااااجه:budo::gun::act23:



* اصل من تقاليد عيله كوبه 
لما حد يقول كوبه 
يرد يؤل 
عايز اااااااااااااااااااااااااايه :thnk0001:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *سامع انفجراتكم وانا بفطر*​
> *دا حتي في كوبه صغيره كده جاتلي في كوبايه الشاي*​


 
يااااااااا ساتر
طب قول اتفضلوا 
طعميايه واحده حتي
او شوية شاي
ايه ده هو احنا مش جيران ولا ايه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> لالالالالالا ابدا ولا حاجه خالص
> دا الدنيا حتي هدؤ قوي قوي




هههههههههههههه ايوه كده الامن مستتب:bud:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اصل من تقاليد عيله كوبه
> لما حد يقول كوبه
> يرد يؤل
> عايز اااااااااااااااااااااااااايه :thnk0001:
> *​




ههههههههههههههههه

عايز اييييييييييييه يا واد انت

هش لفجرك بقي:59:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> يااااااااا ساتر
> طب قول اتفضلوا
> طعميايه واحده حتي
> او شوية شاي
> ايه ده هو احنا مش جيران ولا ايه




هههههههههههه بالنص يا نيتااااااااااااا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> يااااااااا ساتر
> طب قول اتفضلوا
> طعميايه واحده حتي
> او شوية شاي
> ايه ده هو احنا مش جيران ولا ايه



*طعميه ايه 
انا بضرب شاي وبقصمات 
واتكلوا من بدري 
يعني مفيش حاجه يتعزم عليها 
انصب واعزم عزومه مركبيه ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عايز اييييييييييييه يا واد انت
> 
> هش لفجرك بقي:59:


* يادي علبه الصواريخ اللي جايبها من الموسيكي *
*دي *
*الي دايره تفجري في خلق الله بيها *​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طعميه ايه
> انا بضرب شاي وبقصمات
> واتكلوا من بدري
> يعني مفيش حاجه يتعزم عليها
> ...




هههههههههههه صعيدي متمدن بيفطر بقسمات

يا سلام يا سلام ههههههههههه:59:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 فبراير 2012)

مساء الخير 
اخوتي الاحباء
::::::::::::
مساء الخير
 لصاحبة الموضوع الجميل
::::::::::​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يادي علبه الصواريخ اللي جايبها من الموسيكي *
> *دي *
> *الي دايره تفجري في خلق الله بيها *​




ههههههههههههه:ura1::bud:


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مساء الخير
> اخوتي الاحباء
> ::::::::::::
> مساء الخير
> ...




مساء الفل

اخبارك ايه


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه بالنص يا نيتااااااااااااا


 
زي بعضه ياروزي 
بالنص انا موافقه
بس نطول منه ايه حاجه


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> زي بعضه ياروزي
> بالنص انا موافقه
> بس نطول منه ايه حاجه




هههههههههههههه علي رأيك ما هو خلاص خلصهم المفجوع :t23:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه صعيدي متمدن بيفطر بقسمات
> 
> يا سلام يا سلام ههههههههههه:59:



* لا صعيدي معدته واجعاه  
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * لا صعيدي معدته واجعاه
> *​




احسن

يووووووه قصدي اقولك الف سلامه:ura1:


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طعميه ايه *
> *انا بضرب شاي وبقصمات *
> *واتكلوا من بدري *
> *يعني مفيش حاجه يتعزم عليها *
> *انصب واعزم عزومه مركبيه ؟*​


 
شاي وبقسماط
الله الله
دا احسن من الطعميه في الصيام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

*شايف فطاري بيتقسم قدامي
وانا عايش 

*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه نظرك صح علي فكره هههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه نظرك صح علي فكره هههههههههه



*اه يا دزمه 
دا بدل ما تجيبي خمسه كيلو مانجه وتيجي تزوري 
وتطمني علي صحتي 
تكونك العشره والعيش والملح 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يادي علبه الصواريخ اللي جايبها من الموسيكي *
> *دي *
> *الي دايره تفجري في خلق الله بيها *​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مساء الخير
> 
> اخوتي الاحباء
> ::::::::::::
> ...


مساء الانوار
بداية العمر


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اه يا دزمه *
> *دا بدل ما تجيبي خمسه كيلو مانجه وتيجي تزوري *
> *وتطمني علي صحتي *
> *تكونك العشره والعيش والملح *​


 
هههههههههههههههه
ياللا انشاالله ماحد حوش


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 فبراير 2012)

سلام ملك السلام 
:::::::::::
صباح الخير علي اجمل 
اخوه فى الدنيا كلها
أسال يسوع 
ان يكون صباحكم مشرقا 
بنور محبته 
أسأل يسوع ان يكون يومكم 
حافل بالعمل والنشاط والفرح
امين امين
:::::::::::::
سلام ملك السلام
​


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام ملك السلام
> 
> :::::::::::
> صباح الخير علي اجمل
> ...


 
يسعد صباحك
بداية العمر
يوم جميل مع يسوع انشاءالله​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 فبراير 2012)

امين امين
​اختي الغاليه
"netta"​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 فبراير 2012)

> مساء الانوار
> بداية العمر


اتمني ان لا تقولي لي 
مساء الانوار
فأنا اكره هذا الرجل
 المنافق الذي 
يدعي (مدحت شلبي)
(يا ريت تخليها مساء اي حاجه تانيه)
D
D​


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> اتمني ان لا تقولي لي
> مساء الانوار
> فأنا اكره هذا الرجل
> المنافق الذي
> ...


 
اوك 
نخليها مساء الخير
ههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (26 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tasoni queena (26 فبراير 2012)

مساء الورد على اللى هنا واللى هناك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مساء الورد على اللى هنا واللى هناك



*مساء الفل على عيونك يا تاسونى :flowers:*


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> مساء الورد على اللى هنا واللى هناك




مساء الخيرات والسعاده تاسوني


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

*صباح الخير عليكم جميعا...يوم جديد جميل على الكل يا رب...*


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (1 مارس 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (1 مارس 2012)




----------



## tamav maria (1 مارس 2012)

have a great day​


----------



## Nemo (1 مارس 2012)

صباح الهنا عليكووووووووا


----------



## tamav maria (1 مارس 2012)

*صباح الفل يانيمو
صباح الجمال لكل الحاضرين والغايبين​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

صباح الخير
"netta"​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

*لم يعد صباح..اقول:*
* يوم جميل عليكم*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

يوم جميل عليكي
"حبو اعدائكم"​


----------



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2012)

_*أجمل مساء لكل الخوه والأخوات*_​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

اجمل مساء عليك اخي
"النهيسي"​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

مساء النور ع الجميع​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> صباح الخير
> 
> 
> "netta"​



*صباح الانوار*
*بداية العمر*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *لم يعد صباح..اقول:*
> *يوم جميل عليكم*


 
*يوم جميل عليكي حبو*
*وعلي كل الاعضاء الغاليين*


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> _*أجمل مساء لكل الخوه والأخوات*_​


 
*مساء السعاده استاذنا*
*ربنا يبارك فيك*


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مساء النور ع الجميع​


 
*مساء النور يا لولو*​


----------



## tamav maria (2 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2012)

مساء الخير يالي هنااا


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

صبح صبح


----------



## magedrn (3 مارس 2012)

يا صباح الفل يا روزى 
صباح النور على كل اللى هنا


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

صباحو فل يا ميدو

اخبارك ايه؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 مايو 2012)

صباح الخير لكل أخ فى الكنيسه هنا 

لسا هيدخل بعد نوم أمن فى حضن يسوع

وتصبح ع خير ياالي بايت هنا فى الكنيسه


 ومش وراك شغله ولا مشغله الصبح​
:36_3_17:

وصباح الخير لصاحبة الموضوع الغائبه​
ونتمني انك تعودي علشان التصابيح والتماسي ترجع بين الأعضاء​
جود ايفينينج...

:36_3_16:

جود مورنينج ..

:36_3_2:

فاااااا

اغسل بيها وشك عشان فووووووق شويه

:36_11_13:
​​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (9 مايو 2012)

مساء الخير


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 مايو 2012)

المسيح حررني قال:


> مساء الخير



مساء الخير أخي الحبيب ..

نعمة الرب معك...

مساء الخير لكل أعضاء المنتدي ..


النعمه معكم...​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يونيو 2012)

صباح بنور المسيح 

اصبح عليكم بكلمات صاحبة الموضوع

"NETTA"

صباح الحلم والاماني

صباح الصداقة و الجمال

صباح العقيق و اللؤلؤ والماس

صباح الخير على احلى اعضاء

وصباح الخير والخيرات لاحلى منتدى

ويوم جميل بمحبة يسوع ويكون كلو نشاط وعمل 

نعمة يسوع ترعي جميعكم 
​


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> صباح بنور المسيح ​
> اصبح عليكم بكلمات صاحبة الموضوع​
> "NETTA"​
> صباح الحلم والاماني​
> ...


 صباح النور على البنور لما يزقزق العصفور:flowers:


----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> صباح بنور المسيح
> 
> اصبح عليكم بكلمات صاحبة الموضوع
> 
> ...



صباحك فل اخي الغالي بداية العمر

صباح الورد نفيان

صباح معطر بالياسمين والورود لكل احباء 
منتديات الكنيسه​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 يونيو 2012)

قلبى يحتضن كل الاعضاء المنتدى ويتمنى لهم جميعا الخير والسعادة


----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> قلبى يحتضن كل الاعضاء المنتدى ويتمنى لهم جميعا الخير والسعادة




وكل اعضاء المنتدي 
يتمنون لك كل خير وسعاده 
حبيب يسوع​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يونيو 2012)

طيب دلوقت نمسي علي بعض ونقول

مساء جميل عليكم كلكم بأذن:new5: يسوع :new5:

ومعلش الدنيا حر شويهـــــ،،،،،،:blush2: 

لو ينفع كنت ركبت مروحه ف التوبيكـــ،،،،،،:shutup22:

هع هع هع  :shutup22:​


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> طيب دلوقت نمسي علي بعض ونقول​
> مساء جميل عليكم كلكم بأذن:new5: يسوع :new5:​
> ومعلش الدنيا حر شويهـــــ،،،،،،:blush2: ​
> لو ينفع كنت ركبت مروحه ف التوبيكـــ،،،،،،:shutup22:​
> ...


 مساء الورد والريحيين على كل ولاد المسيح المنوريين
الجو حر فعلا ممكن بدل المراوح نعمل ايس كريم:new4:


----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2012)

الايس كريم اهو يا نفيان
انتي واحده وبدايه واحده 
ياللي انشاالله ما حد حووووووووش


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2012)

netta قال:


> الايس كريم اهو يا نفيان
> انتي واحده وبدايه واحده
> ياللي انشاالله ما حد حووووووووش


 يم يم يم  شكله لوحده يجنن ميرسى ليك طيب وانت؟؟؟؟
اعملك نسكافيه؟؟؟:t17:


----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2012)

فين النسكافيه يانيفيان
بقالي ساعه مستنيه​


----------



## soul & life (23 يونيو 2012)

netta قال:


> فين النسكافيه يانيفيان​
> 
> بقالي ساعه مستنيه​


 يا خبر يا خبر من عيونى حاضر  انتى تؤمرى:t17:  اجمل مج نسكافيه لحضرتك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 يوليو 2012)

تصبحوا علي نعمة ونور المسيح يا اغلي أخوه علي قلبي

بين يدي يسوع استودع أرواحكم

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ترعاكم وتحفظكم وتقويكم
​


----------



## tamav maria (13 يوليو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> تصبحوا علي نعمة ونور المسيح يا اغلي أخوه علي قلبي​
> 
> بين يدي يسوع استودع أرواحكم​
> نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ترعاكم وتحفظكم وتقويكم​


 
صباح الخير والسعاده 
اخونا بدايه
نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ترعاك وتحفظك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 يوليو 2012)

تصبحوا علي نور المسيح يا أجمل أخوات فى الدنيا 

ربنا يرعاكم جميعا ويكون معكم 


صلوات أم النور والشهداء والقديسين تحفظ ارواحكم من كل شر او شبه شر وتبعد عنكم كل روح ويد شريره

نعمة وسلام ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم 

النعمه معكم 

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

تصبحوا علي نور المسيح يا أجمل أخوات فى الدنيا 

ربنا يرعاكم جميعا ويكون معكم 


صلوات أم النور والشهداء والقديسين تحفظ ارواحكم من كل شر او شبه شر وتبعد عنكم كل روح ويد شريره

نعمة وسلام ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم 

النعمه معكم​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

صباح مشرق بنور المسيح علي كل أخواتي الغاليين 
يومكم جميل هاديء سعيد موفق متفائل بأذن المسيح 
رب المجد يبارك حياتكم جميعا ويستخدمكم حسب مشيئته الصالحه
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 يناير 2013)

صباح الخير على كل المنتدى صباح محبة رب المجد ملك الملوك
يوم جديد سعيد على الجميع 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يناير 2013)

الصورة دى من تصميمى :fun_lol:


----------



## tamav maria (3 يناير 2013)




----------



## چاكس (3 يناير 2013)

*صباح الخير 






الصورة دى مش من تصميمى :fun_lol:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يناير 2013)

tamav maria قال:


>




برضو دى تصممى :mus13:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *صباح الخير
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
ما هى تصميمى أنا :fun_lol::mus13::smil15:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> صباح الخير على كل المنتدى صباح محبة رب المجد ملك الملوك
> يوم جديد سعيد على الجميع
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم ​



صباح أبيض نقي مثل روحك استاذي الغالي . 

صباح المحبه . صباح التفاؤل . صباح النعمه . صباح البركات . 

يوم جميل عليك يا أجمل استاذ أحبه من كل قلبي .

يسوع يرعي روحك ويحفظ حياتك . 

سلام رب المجد يرعاك .​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> برضو دى تصممى :mus13:



ههههههههه 

الكوبريت اللي هي حقوق الملكيه . 

ظاهر اعلي يسار التصميم :fun_lol:

عايزين حاجه من تصميمك بجد بقا يا استاذه . 

انتي كل الديزينات اللي علي الويب بقت ملكك . 

انا خايف تطلعي صاحبة شركة adobe  :new6:

صباح جميل عليكي أستاذتي الغاليه 



​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (3 يناير 2013)

> =بداية العمر;3361752]
> 
> ههههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههه
أصل أنا متواضعة محبش أظهر نفسى :t17:





> انتي كل الديزينات اللي علي الويب بقت ملكك .
> 
> انا خايف تطلعي صاحبة شركة adobe  :new6:
> 
> صباح جميل عليكي أستاذتي الغاليه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه صباح الفل 


​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 يناير 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *صباح الخير
> 
> 
> 
> ...



صباح جميل عليك أخي ..

يوم جميل وسعيد ليك بأذن المسيح .

النعمه معك ,​


----------



## tamav maria (3 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههه
> أصل أنا متواضعة محبش أظهر نفسى :t17:
> 
> 
> ...





هههههههههه
تصدقي ياهيلانه اني ابتديت اصدق ان التصاميم دي بتاعتك
ههههههههه عايله وبتصدق كل حاجه بقي


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2013)

*سالخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## tamav maria (4 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *سالخيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
> *​



سالنورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياجون


----------



## روزي86 (5 يناير 2013)

صباح الفل


----------



## soul & life (6 يناير 2013)

مساء الخير ... عيد ميلاد مجيد
كل سنة وكلكم طيبين وبخير وبصحه وسعادة ويارب يكون عيد سعيد علينا كلنا  ودايما يارب نكون فرحانين بوجود يسوع فى قلوبنا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يناير 2013)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم

كل سنه وكل العالم بخير وسلام وفرح ومسره دائمين 

عيد سعيد علي الجميع 

ربنا يبارك ويحفظ الجميع

سلام الله الا‘ب رب الجميع يسوع المسيح يحل علي ارواحكم ويحفظكم من كل شر او شبه شر ويعضد خطاوتكم ويقوي ملامحه فى ارواحكم ويحل عليكم من نعمته وبركاته ما يبقيه المخلص فى ارواحنا والمخلص للعالم أجمع وللبشريه كلها ..

النعمه معكم وترعاكم ..،،​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

*سالخيرررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 يناير 2013)

صباح جميل ومشرق بنور المسيح علي الجميع .

أتمني يوم جميل وسعيد وموفق ومفيد للكل .

الرب يرعي ويوفق كل روح حسب عملها .

الرب يبارك فى أعمال جميعكم .

أحفظ يارب كل العالم بسلامك .

صباح مشع بنور المحبه .​


----------



## tamav maria (6 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 فبراير 2013)

صبااااح الخييييييير
 إزايك نيتاااا يوم جميل عليكى و على الكل


----------



## tamav maria (6 فبراير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صبااااح الخييييييير
> إزايك نيتاااا يوم جميل عليكى و على الكل



صباح الفل حبوا
ازيك غاليتي 
يوم جميل لك ولاسرتك الغاليه


----------



## grges monir (6 فبراير 2013)

صباح الورد عليكم


----------



## tamav maria (6 فبراير 2013)

صباح الخير ياجرجس
يوم جميل مع يسوع


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 مارس 2013)

*صباحكم نور ومحبه ..

يوم جميل وموفق للجميع ..

تصبحوا علي خير كلكم وربنا يرعاكم ويحافظ عليكم.​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2013)

صباح الخييير علييكم كلكم--
 يوم جميل مبارك على الكل يا رب--


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مارس 2013)

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
يسعد مساكم يا رب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 مايو 2013)

نلتقي من هنا أولى همساتنا لكل يوم 
وننثر في الأقلام اجمل كلمات الصباح 
ونملأ هذا المتصفح بأحرف من ذهب تضفي على المكان بهجة وسعادة من نوع خاص 
فما أسعدنا بصباحات دافئة نتناقلها بيننا ..

بتمنى كل يوم ندخل فية المنتدي في ساعات الصباح 
نصبح علي بعض باجمل واروع عبارات الصباح 
او لو بندخل في ساعات بعد الظهر نمسي علي بعض
او نهنئ بعض او نعيد علي بعض او حتي نسأل عن
صحة بعضنا البعض 

المنتدي فكرته منقوله
اتمني الموضوع يعجبكم 



ونبتدي من هنا




صباح الحلم والاماني
صباح الصداقة و الجمال
صباح العقيق و اللؤلؤ والماس

صباح الخير على احلى اعضاء 

وصباح الخير والخيرات لاحلى منتدى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2013)

صباح الخير على أعضاء و زائرى المنتدى الحلو دا
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## soul & life (22 مايو 2013)

صباحكم خير ومحبة  .. صباح مضىء باعمالكم الصالحة  الرب يرعاكم شفاعة ماما العدرا وكل القديسين  معاكم


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2013)

صباح الامل  والسعاده 

يارب صباح مشرق بعمه ربنا 

على كل فرد فى المنتدى 







​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 مايو 2013)

صباح الفل ع اجمل اخوات ف الدنيا​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مايو 2013)

مسا التماسي


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (28 مايو 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2013)

صباحوووووووووووو فل


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 مايو 2013)

صباح النور عليكم كلكم -- صباح الخير نيتتااااا


----------



## thebreak-up (29 مايو 2013)

*صباح الخير والفل والورد والياسمين. *


----------



## tamav maria (29 مايو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صباح النور عليكم كلكم -- صباح الخير نيتتااااا



صباح الفل غاليتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 مايو 2013)

مساء الفل على عيونكم


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (1 يونيو 2013)

صباح الخير والسعاده علي الجميع


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (1 يونيو 2013)




----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

*مساء  الخير
مساء  النور
مساء  البسمة الصافية
مساء  الحب منتشراً بقلوب  ابناء يسوع
مساء  نِعم السماء يرفعك دائماً إلى الأحـسن*​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*صباح الخير على كل الموجودين*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2013)

صباح الخير عليكم كلكم -- يوم جميل على الكل يا رب---


----------



## soso a (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (3 يونيو 2013)




----------



## dodo jojo (3 يونيو 2013)

صباح سندوتشات الفراخ البانيه والأومليت ​


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2013)

صباح الخير يا اولاد رب المجد يسوع المسيح  نشكر الرب على كل شيء ...
 بإسم ربّي يسوع المسيح بطلب الصحة والسلام للجميع .. يومكو سعيد مع ربنا وملكنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## tamav maria (6 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (9 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (10 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (12 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (12 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (12 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (12 يونيو 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2013)




----------



## طموحي الجنان (20 يونيو 2013)

أخواني المسيحين صباحكم إلى الله أقرب


----------



## tamav maria (20 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (20 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (20 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

*مساء الفل ع عيونكم*


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (20 يونيو 2013)

*#





مسآآء الثكر ^^



ودى .. ~






#
*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2013)




----------



## max mike (23 يونيو 2013)

*صباح الخير والمحبة اخواتى الاعزاء
اتمنى يكون يومكم سعيد وتكونوا فى احسن حال باذن يسوع​*


----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

صوباح الفل والياسمين


----------



## tamav maria (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 يونيو 2013)

صباحُ "المحبهـْ"
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*مثآآء الفل ^.^




ودى ~

,,
*​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2013)

*صبااااااااااااااااااح الفل​*


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (26 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (28 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2013)




----------



## توووته (13 يوليو 2013)

صباحكم احلي


----------



## peter math (14 يوليو 2013)

*صــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــــــاح الــــــــــــــــخــــــــــــــيــــــر*


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2013)




----------



## توووته (15 يوليو 2013)

صباحكم نور يسوع


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2013)




----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2013)

* الرب يباركككم جميعا احبائى
يسعد كل أيامكم*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2013)

مساء الخييير يا احلى اعضاء ف احلى منتدى


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

مساااااااااااااااااء الفل


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

مساء الخير يا حلوين


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يوليو 2013)

احلى مساء لاحلى اعضاء 
ربنا يجعله يوم حلو عليكم 
و يفرح قلوبكم


----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 يوليو 2013)

مساء الخير على المنتدى والى جميع اعضائه


----------



## كلدانية (29 يوليو 2013)

مساء الخيراااات
منور المنتدئ


----------



## روزي86 (30 يوليو 2013)

مساء الفل


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (4 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

حلى مسا على الناس الكويسة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

اللة يسعد مساكم يا اخوتى


----------



## كلدانية (15 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أغسطس 2013)

*مساء الخيييييير يا احلى اعضاء ف احلى منتدى 
كل سنة و انتم طيبين 
صيام العدرا خلاص عدى 
بسرعة اووووووووووووووي 

ربنا يعود عليكم الايام بخير 
و بركة و شفاعة امي العدرا تكون معاكم 

احلى وردة لاحلى اعضاء ف المنتدى 



​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على الوردة وكل سنة وانتى والاعضاء بخير في ظل ورعاية المسيح


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)

كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياموكي 
وكل سنه وانت طيب اخ رمسيس
وكل سنه وكل اعضاء منتدانا بكل خير وسعاده
بركة الست العدرا تكون معكم كلكم امين يااااااااااااارب



​


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

صباح الفل
كل سنة و انتوا طيبين


----------



## tamav maria (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> صباح الفل
> 
> كل سنة و انتوا طيبين





صباح الفل غاليتي
وانت بالف صحه وسعاده




​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

مساء الخير يا احلي اخوات شفتهم في حياتى 
بركة الرب تكون معكم


----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> مساء الخير يا احلي اخوات شفتهم في حياتى
> بركة الرب تكون معكم



مساء الفل لاخ غالي علينا 
ربنا يدوم محبتك للمنتدي واعضاءه


----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

صباح الجمال حبيبة قلبي تماف
صباح الفل ع كل الاعضاء الحلوين
يومكم زي العسل باذن المسيح


----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> صباح الجمال حبيبة قلبي تماف
> صباح الفل ع كل الاعضاء الحلوين
> يومكم زي العسل باذن المسيح



صباح الفل مارمورا
يوم جميل مع يسوع غاليتي


----------



## soul & life (25 أغسطس 2013)

*صباح الورد والفل والياسمين على ولاد الملك الحلوين*


----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *صباح الورد والفل والياسمين على ولاد الملك الحلوين*




صباحوووووو عسل نيفيان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

مساء الورد والفل على احلى اخوات


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

احلى صباح الفل على الغاليين


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

احلي صباح علي احلي اعضاء في منتدي الكنيسة​


----------



## tamav maria (27 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> احلي صباح علي احلي اعضاء في منتدي الكنيسة​



يااااااااااصباح الفل ياروزي 
منوووووووووووووووووووره


----------



## tamav maria (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soul & life (27 أغسطس 2013)

*دا صباح ولا مسا بقا

صباح ومساء الورد  الجميل على عيون اولاد العدرا المنورين*


----------



## tamav maria (27 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 أغسطس 2013)

سالفل ع احلي اخواات​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2013)

احلى مسا على احلى اعضاء


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> يااااااااااصباح الفل ياروزي
> منوووووووووووووووووووره




بنورك يا حبيبة قلبي


----------



## كلدانية (28 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> احلى مسا على احلى اعضاء



مساء السعاده اخي رمسيس


----------



## tamav maria (29 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> مساء السعاده اخي رمسيس



مساء الخير علي انت وباقي الاخوات الرب يباركم ويقف معكم


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

يا صباح العسل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

مساء الخير يا ابطال المسيح​


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الفل عليكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخير 
اية مش سامعين 
ولا محدش هنا
​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مساااااااء الخيراااات رمسيس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الورد والخير 
صباح  مليان افراح 
بيسوع 
عليكي اختي كلدانية 
وباقي اعضاء المنتدي
​


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الخير والسعاده احبائنا كلداينه ورمسيس ميلاد
وكل اعضاء المنتدي الغاليين
يوم جميل مع يسوع انشاءالله 




​


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*صباح الخير والسعاده مدير منتدانا مستر
ماي روك
*​


----------



## tamav maria (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح خير وبركة ويوم جميل مع يسوع 
نهاركم سعيد جميعا​


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الحلم والاماني
صباح الصداقة و الجمال
صباح العقيق و اللؤلؤ والماس

صباح الخير على احلى اعضاء 

وصباح الخير والخيرات لاحلى منتدى​


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*صباح جميل على أجمل أعضاء 
ومشرفين ومراقبين منورين 
وكمان صباح جميل للأعضاءوالمراقبين والمشرفين اللى لسة 
مش دخلوا 
وكمان صباح جميل للزوار الحلوين 
اللى هايشوفوا الموضوع 
الجميل 
*




​


----------



## tamav maria (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

مساع الخير علي جميع ابناء المسيح​


----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخيرات علي اح
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## soul & life (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*مساء الورد والريحيين على ولاد الملك الحلووين*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا  اجمل مساء الخير لاحلي اعضاء
كلدانيه 
رمسيس ميلاد
نيفيان

*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

يا مساء الورد والجمال لكل اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)

_*مساء الخير سلام المسيح معاكم




*_​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2013)

مسائكم ورد ومحبه اعضائنا المحترمين
 الرب ينور طريقكم ويحميكم اينما كنتم امين​


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (18 سبتمبر 2013)

يسعد مسائك ابن يسوعنا
يسعد مسائك كلدانيه


----------



## tamav maria (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء العسل


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ازيكم يالي  هناااااااا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلا روزي 
صباح الخير علي جميع الاعضاء


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الفل عليك وعلي كل اعضاء المنتدي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخير لكل اخواتي اللي في المنتدى


----------



## نجم المنتدى (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الفل ياحاجة ميراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الفل جوجو و كلدانية و كل الاعضاء


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اززززززززززيكم


----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2013)

بخير ازيك انتي ياقمر ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

انا تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مسااااااااااااااااء الفل


----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> ​



مساء الخير والسعاده كلدانيه


----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> مسااااااااااااااااء الفل



مساء الفل والورد لاجمل روزي


----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ويسعد صباحك ياقمر​


----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح ام النور معنآ جميعآ​


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلي أمل (24 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الورد للجميع ^^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

O


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الورد


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ياصباح الفل والجمال علي احلي اعضاء
روزي 
كلدانيه
كلي امل 
ابن يسوعنا 
وكل اعضاء المنتدي




​


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صباحكم خير ومحبة وسعادة 
نهاركم سعيد باذن يسوع:16_4_16::16_4_16::16_4_9::16_14_21:


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح العسل و السكر يا اغلى اخوات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مساءكم فل و ياسمين يا احلى اخوات


----------



## روزي86 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مسااااااااااااااء العسل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

صباحكم فل و ياسمين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

يوم سعيد مع بابا يسوع


----------



## tamav maria (7 أكتوبر 2013)

اجمل صباح لاجمل اعضاء
ميرا 
روزي 
ابن يسوعنا 
كلدانيه 
وكل الاعضاء الغاليين














​


----------



## soul & life (7 أكتوبر 2013)

صباحكم خير ومحبة  .. يارب يكون يومكم جميل


----------



## tamav maria (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> صباحكم خير ومحبة  .. يارب يكون يومكم جميل




صباحوووووووووووو فل وسعاده نيفيان


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 أكتوبر 2013)

تصبحو علي خير اشوفكو بكرة لو ان عيشنا


----------



## كلدانية (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*صباح الخير علي احلي اعضاء ف الدنيا 
الساعة عدت 12 
بقي*​


----------



## شهيرة القاضى (14 أكتوبر 2013)

تحيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي






منتدي عقارات​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## fredyyy (20 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​


 
*صباح النس كافيه ...معلش يا جماعة *

*الوردة وقعت من واثقة في فنجان النس كافيه *

.


----------



## كلدانية (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (21 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*صباح الخيررررررررر ومساء الخيررررررررر لكل النّاس الحلوة ..,, أزيكم ياخواتي ...*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (24 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 أكتوبر 2013)

تصبحون علئ نور المسيح​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

صباااح الخيير عليكم كلكككم-- هو بقينا بعد الظهر هههه
يبقى بعد الظهرجميل عليكم يا حلوييين هههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## bent el noor (28 أكتوبر 2013)

مساء الخير  على كل الموجودين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2013)

صباح الخير عليكم كلكم -- يوم جميل و مبارك على الكل


----------



## tamav maria (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## نجمة الثريا (4 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bolbol zaki (5 نوفمبر 2013)

الموضوع حلو بجد بس للاسف انا مش هقدر اصبح عليكو لاني بصحي متاخر بس الاكيد اني هقدر امسي عليكو واقولكو تصبحوا علي كل حب و خير والرب يسوع يملا حياتكو نعمه و بركه قولوا امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

مسائكم مملوء محبه وفرح 

؛،؛*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

يا مساء العسل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## tamav maria (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (17 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

تصبحون علي نور المسيح

؛،؛​*


----------



## tamav maria (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (22 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*صباح النور يا أم النور امشي معايا في يومي وهوني عليا في مشاكلي واشفعي ليا عند ابنك والهي​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)

صبــــــــاح يسوع



​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

صباح جميل بنور المسيح علي كل أخواتي

**
I'll be back soon .. working time
**​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> 
> صباح جميل بنور المسيح علي كل أخواتي
> 
> ...



ما تتأخرش في انتظارك


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


>



صباح الخير رمسيس
اتمني تكون احسن


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

مساء جميل مفعم بالمحبه

؛،؛*​


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

* 
*


----------



## كلدانية (1 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

صباح جميل بنور المسيح علي كل أحباب المسيح

يوم مشرق و وسعيد وموفق للجميع 

؛،؛*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

تصبح ع خير ياللي فى الكنيسه هتبات

وصباح الفُل ياللي صاحي من سآعات

ويلآ بئا نآم ياللي معآد نومكـ من زمآآن فآآت

؛،؛
يوم جميل ليك ياللي لسه صاحي ؛،؛ وللي نايم ف حضن المسيح ربنا يحقق كل آحلآمكـ وآلآمنياتـ،
؛،؛​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 ديسمبر 2013)

صباااااااح الخييييير 
على احلى واجمل 
اصحاب واخوات واساتذة ومعلمين 
وابهات وامهات 
صباااااح جميل ويوم سعيد على فرد فرد 
ف احلى كنيسة واحلى منتدى 
يجعل يومكم جمييييييل انهارردة 
ويملاه بركة ونعمة 
ويبعد عنكم كل حزن وضييييق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

صبآح جميل بنور آلمسيح علي كل آبنآء آلمسيح

يوم جميل ومشرق ومملوء بآلنعمه وآلبركه بآذن آلمسيح

؛،؛​*


----------



## كلدانية (9 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
مسآءكـ، جميل آختي "كلدآنيه"

وقت سعيد ومفيد بآذن ربنآ

؛،؛​*


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

تُصبحون علي نور آلمسيح

؛،؛​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (15 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (17 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (25 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
صبآح مملوء محبه وبركه،

تصبحوآ علي محبة ونور آلمسيح،،
؛،؛​*


----------



## كلدانية (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
مسآءك جميل عليكي آختي"كلدآنيه"

ومسآء جميل علي كل آلآحبآب

وقت سعيد ومفيد للجميع

؛،؛​*


----------



## كلدانية (14 يناير 2014)




----------



## aalyhabib (14 يناير 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>


 
تسلم  الأيادي


----------



## كلدانية (16 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (19 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

*(صباح الفل على كل الاعضاء الحلوين) *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2014)

مساء الفل والجمال 
لكل الاعضاء الجمال 
كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا احلي اعضاء ف الدنيا ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2014)

صباااااااااااااح الفل


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2014)

*يوم جميل عليكوا كلكوا يا رب*​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

صباااااح الفل على الناس الفل


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (28 يناير 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>


 و انتي من اهله الخير يا قمر
و احلام سعيدة مع يسوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يناير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

صباح الفل على اخواتي الغاليين
يسعد صباحكم دايما ياااارب :new8:


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2014)




----------



## روزي86 (1 فبراير 2014)

صباح الفل علي  الجميع


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (8 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

صباح  الكنيسة والقديسين احلا جميلة


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)

صباحكم مبارك واحد مبارك للجميع​


----------



## كلدانية (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (16 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

تصبحوا على الف خير و احلام سعيدة


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

صباح جميل عليكم اخوتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

*صباح حاير طاير جاي من جميع الجهات علي احلي ناس
في اجمل منتديات*


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*مساء الخير*


----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مارس 2014)

*صباح الخير
*



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2014)

صباااح النووور عليكم كلكم


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)




----------



## توووته (6 أبريل 2014)

مساء الخير على الجميع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (8 أبريل 2014)




----------



## توووته (9 أبريل 2014)

مساءكم جميل معطر بالصلوات


----------



## كلدانية (9 أبريل 2014)




----------



## توووته (11 أبريل 2014)

مساء الورد كلدانيه~


----------



## خــلـيجي (11 أبريل 2014)

مسائكم جميل جميعاً مملوء بالإيمان وحب الرب


----------



## توووته (11 أبريل 2014)

خــلـيجي قال:


> مسائكم جميل جميعاً مملوء بالإيمان وحب الرب



اسعد الله  ايامك ولياليك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2014)




----------



## خــلـيجي (13 أبريل 2014)

مسائكم جميل مملوء بالحب والفرح


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أبريل 2014)

تصبحوا على الف خير يا احلى اخوات


----------



## توووته (14 أبريل 2014)

صباح الانوار لاحبابي


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)

صباح الخير يا يسوع بشكرك على كل شي،بشكرك على وجودك بقربي،بشكرك ﻷنك أشرقت  الشمس علينا وأعطيتنا نهار جديد.صباح الخير والفرح للجميع ...الرب يحمي  الجميع.​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 أبريل 2014)

http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...kmyzUH11cQvOi6edUqj1l7KQ&ust=1397601868538786​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2014)

صباح الفل علي الجميع

وكل سنة وانتم طيبين وبخير​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أبريل 2014)




----------



## توووته (16 أبريل 2014)

مساء الورد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (16 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (18 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 أبريل 2014)

مساء الفل عليكم و كل سنة و انتم دايما طيبين


----------



## توووته (21 أبريل 2014)

صباح الورد


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أبريل 2014)

كل سنة و انتم طيبين النهاردة شم النسيم


----------



## توووته (21 أبريل 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> كل سنة و انتم طيبين النهاردة شم النسيم



كل سنه وانتي طيبه ميرا :t23:


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 أبريل 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 أبريل 2014)

مساءكم معطر بالورد و الياسمين​


----------



## كلدانية (25 أبريل 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 أبريل 2014)

تصبحوا على نور ام النور يا غاليين​


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2014)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2014)

*صبآح مملوء بآلنعمه لآبنآء آلنعمه

يوم جميل للجميع آتمني


يسوع يبآرك كل آشرآقآت آيآمكم

 وتكون نعمته مشرقه دآيماً فى آروآحكم
​*


----------



## كلدانية (3 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (6 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (8 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2014)

احلى مساء على اغلى اخوات في اجمل منتدى


----------



## كلدانية (8 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مايو 2014)

تصبحوا على نور ام النور يا اغلى اخوات


----------



## كلدانية (10 مايو 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (12 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (14 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

تصبحوا على نور المسيح يا احلى اخوات


----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## misoo (25 مايو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>



مساء النور باسم ام النور​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 مايو 2014)




----------



## misoo (27 مايو 2014)

كلدانية قال:


>


احـــــــــــــــلى مـــــــــــــــــــساء
:kap:علـــــى الـــــــــــــــــناس الكــــــــويــــــسه​:kap:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 مايو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (28 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 مايو 2014)




----------



## misoo (28 مايو 2014)

يا مساء النور  بنور ام النور
لقد فعلها السيسى يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااان​:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## كلدانية (29 مايو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (31 مايو 2014)

​


----------



## misoo (31 مايو 2014)

مسـاء معطـــر مــزيـن بــأحلـى ألـوان الـــورود
جميــل رائــع كأجمــل نـسمــات الــوجـود
مسـاء زكــي معطــر بــالريــاحين ملــئ بالتفـاؤل
مساء يغلفــه الحــب وعبـق الـيـــاسميــن
مسـاؤكــــم ورد​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 يونيو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (13 يونيو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (15 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (18 يونيو 2014)




----------



## توووته (19 يونيو 2014)

طاب مساؤكم جميل

احبكم ~


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 يونيو 2014)

http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...tWg95Z1v-8_j3PiJ3Sn67jbQ&ust=1403532537753364​


----------



## tamav maria (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (24 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يونيو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 يونيو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 يونيو 2014)




----------



## توووته (29 يونيو 2014)

صباح الانوار لأروع اصدقاء


----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يجعل ايامكم كلها ورد


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يوليو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يوليو 2014)

صباح يوم جديد مملوء بالامل و الفرح و السلام مع رب السلام


----------



## كلدانية (20 يوليو 2014)




----------



## misoo (20 يوليو 2014)

مساء الورد عليكو 
وبجد وحشتونى اوى 
والحمد لله رجعتلكم تانى 
علشان استفيد 
من حضراتكم 
الرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (27 يوليو 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (7 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## soul & life (9 أغسطس 2014)

صباح الورد والفل والياسمين على عيون الناس الحلووين 
حد يشرب معايا شاى بالنعناع


----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (9 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 أغسطس 2014)

صباح الورد والامان والسلام والمحبه للجميييع
​


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (16 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2014)

صباح النور


----------



## kalimooo (16 أغسطس 2014)

خلاص ما دام في تقييم
كل ماادخل ها صبح ومسي من هنا
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (18 أغسطس 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> خلاص ما دام في تقييم
> كل ماادخل ها صبح ومسي من هنا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
حلو قوي وكل مره في تقييم هههههههههه
وبالطريقه دي ها ننشط الموضوع هههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (18 أغسطس 2014)

صباح الورد على الحلووين


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2014)

صباح النرجس وزهر البيلاسان


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حلو قوي وكل مره في تقييم هههههههههه
> وبالطريقه دي ها ننشط الموضوع هههههههههه




مشكووووووورة  مشكوووووووووورة
كلك ذوق


----------



## tamav maria (18 أغسطس 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> صباح النرجس وزهر البيلاسان




النرجس وعارفينه 
بس يطلع ايه عم بيلاسان ده هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 أغسطس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> النرجس وعارفينه
> بس يطلع ايه عم بيلاسان ده هههههههههه




 زهر البيلاسان


هو من اروع الزهور جمال وافادة

الافادة انه عندما نغليه كالشاي ونشربه 
دواء للربو
والقحة اي السعلة
تانياً
يبعد شبح التعرض لعدة امراض ومنها السرطان ايه انه يقوي جهاز المناعة


----------



## kalimooo (19 أغسطس 2014)

بونشششششششور


----------



## خــلـيجي (20 أغسطس 2014)

صباحكم محبة ونشاط


----------



## soul & life (20 أغسطس 2014)

اهلا خليجى صباحك ومساءك محبة وخير


----------



## كلدانية (21 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## خــلـيجي (22 أغسطس 2014)

مسائكم محبة الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## كلدانية (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (24 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (25 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## kalimooo (28 أغسطس 2014)

من بلدي الغالي لبنان
جئت اقول
مساء الفل والزعفران
لغياب وحاضري المكان


----------



## كلدانية (29 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## soso a (2 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (2 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (2 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## soul & life (3 سبتمبر 2014)

*صباحكم خير و محبة *


----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (3 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (4 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (9 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (13 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (21 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (21 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*صباح الخيرات*









==============

​


----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*صباح الخير ...بلاش رخامة*


----------



## كلدانية (22 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (25 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2014)

*صباح الفل والسعاده
لاعضاء المنتدي الحلوين *
​


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2014)

صباح ومساء الفل على عيونك يا تموفة


----------



## روزي86 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

مسااااااااااااااااء الفل


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## ابانوب برنس (1 أكتوبر 2014)

صباح\مساء الخير للقبلى وبعدى


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (4 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (4 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (4 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## جورجينيو- (5 أكتوبر 2014)

مسا الفل


----------



## كلدانية (5 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2014)

تصبحوا على مجد يسوع يمجد نهاركم 
تصبحوا على نور يسوع ينور طريقكم 
تصبحوا على طريق يسوع مفروش أيمان وعطاء
 تصبحوا على ألف خير .​


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (12 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 أكتوبر 2014)

تصبحوا علي خير فى حفظ النعمه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2014)

تصبحوا علي خير 

حغظتكم النعمه​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صباحكم مملوء بركه ونعمه

يوم موفق وسعيد ومثمر ​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## توووته (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صباحكم سعاده ورصا وبركة من الرب


----------



## kalimooo (24 أكتوبر 2014)

مسائكم عود وبخور


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 أكتوبر 2014)

تصبحوا علي اشراقة النور وشذي المحبه المنثور​


----------



## tamav maria (26 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (26 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (26 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## tamav maria (26 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (26 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 أكتوبر 2014)

تصبحو علي خير 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (6 نوفمبر 2014)

​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 نوفمبر 2014)

تصبحوا علي خير ايها الزوار

بما انو كل الاعضاء ناموا بدري زي ما طلبت منهم

ما عدا العضو الصامت 

!!​


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (14 نوفمبر 2014)

​


----------



## كلدانية (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

صبااااااااااااح الخير


----------



## كلدانية (2 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (28 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (29 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (30 ديسمبر 2014)

Good Morning


----------



## كلدانية (30 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## joeseph.jesus (1 يناير 2015)

صباح الخير


----------



## كلدانية (4 يناير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2015)




----------



## وردة من ذهب (18 فبراير 2015)

صباح الورد والاجواء الحلوة 
صباح النشاط والجامعة والفرح والسعاده والتفائل وهداة البال


----------



## tamav maria (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## وردة من ذهب (22 فبراير 2015)

يسعد مساكم جمييعا


----------



## kalimooo (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (25 فبراير 2015)

مساء الخير ياغالية تماف 
وحشتيني ياقمر 
مساءك فل وياسمين


----------



## كلدانية (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## وردة من ذهب (27 فبراير 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (28 فبراير 2015)




----------



## اني بل (1 مارس 2015)

مساء الخير


----------



## وردة من ذهب (9 مارس 2015)

مساء الورد للجمييع


----------



## انت مهم (10 مارس 2015)

يسعد صبااااااحكوا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 مارس 2015)

قد رأيت فى تدبيرك إلهي عجبا
بعد التهد قد أزلت عني تعبا
الفرح والتهليل تملكني 
وروحك فى روحي مُنسكبا.
ـ ـ ـ 

افتقد الكل .وأصلي للكل.
سأذكركم فى المغاير والجبال والشقوق​


----------



## كلدانية (24 مارس 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (29 مارس 2015)

اجمل صباح 
لكل اعضائ منتديات الكنيسه​


----------



## grges monir (29 مارس 2015)

وعليكى يا ماريا وعلى كل المتواجدين والغايبين كمان


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2015)




----------



## ElMaravilla (29 مارس 2015)

مساء الورد لـ الجميع . . !


----------



## انت مهم (29 مارس 2015)

مسااااااااااء الخير ونعمه وبركه من الرب يسووووووع


----------



## كلدانية (29 مارس 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## tamav maria (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## اني بل (30 مارس 2015)

صباح الفل والغلا والياسمين عليكم جميعااا


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (6 أبريل 2015)

مساااااااااااااااء الورد لكم جميعا


----------



## وردة من ذهب (14 أبريل 2015)

مساء الورد للورد زمان عنكم


----------



## كلدانية (26 أبريل 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (6 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (16 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (7 يونيو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (22 يونيو 2015)

مساء الخير للجميع


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2015)

صباح الخير لأخوتي جميعا الحاضرين والغائبين 
ايامكم كلها فرح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يونيو 2015)

صباح النور على الكل


----------



## كلدانية (25 يونيو 2015)




----------



## اني بل (28 يونيو 2015)

مرحباا للجميع


----------



## روزي86 (6 يوليو 2015)

مسااااااااااااااااااء الفل


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

مساء الفل روزاية العسل 
وحشتيني ...الكل وحشتيه 
ارجعي بقى


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

صباح العسل للجميع


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> مساء الفل روزاية العسل
> وحشتيني ...الكل وحشتيه
> ارجعي بقى




حبيبتي يا اني انتي وحشتيني اكتر

انا جيت اهو يا حبي


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> صباح العسل للجميع




صباحك ورد يا حبيبتي:flowers:


----------



## اني بل (8 يوليو 2015)

مساكِ عسل ياروزي الغالية 
مش عارفة قديش فرحانة بشوفتك ياقمر 
ربنا يخليكِ


----------



## كلدانية (14 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## كلدانية (15 سبتمبر 2015)




----------



## اني بل (16 سبتمبر 2015)

احلى صباح لكم جميعاااا"


----------



## كلدانية (11 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 فبراير 2016)

صباح محبه لكل الأحبه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 فبراير 2016)

احلى  بعد الظهر للكل هههه


----------



## SH-Jesus-SH (16 فبراير 2016)

*مساء الخير المعطر  بالورد والعنبر,,,*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 فبراير 2016)

مساء مملوء بالرجاء.،
​


----------



## SH-Jesus-SH (17 فبراير 2016)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> مساء مملوء بالرجاء.،
> ​



*بنشكر ربنا ,,,مساء التفاؤل ,,,وانت عامل ايه,,,*


----------



## كلدانية (17 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## كلدانية (12 مارس 2016)




----------



## سهيله (23 مارس 2016)

صباح الفل على احلى واجمل منتدى واحلى واكرم واطيب اخواتفى المنتدى

ممكن حد يساعدنى بليز
علشان الساده المشرفين مش لاقيه وسيلة اتصال بيهم وكمان مش عارفه اتعامل هنا 
فى رسائل كتير جاتلى من اخواتى وحبايبى بالمنتدى ومش بعرف ارد عليهم ولا برساله ولا تعليق ولا حتى تقييم للرساله او لمشاركه من المشاركات 
انا بجد زعلانه ومش عارفه اتصرف ازاى خايفه اتفهم انى مقصره بسبب عدم الرد
ارجوكم وصلو رسالتى للساده المشرفين
واحلى صباح عليهم وعليكم ويا رب كل صباح يكون عليكم عيد سعيد مجيد
بحبكم من كل قلبى
سلام
و نعمة


----------



## كلدانية (5 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> صباح الفل على احلى واجمل منتدى واحلى واكرم واطيب اخواتفى المنتدى
> 
> ممكن حد يساعدنى بليز
> علشان الساده المشرفين مش لاقيه وسيلة اتصال بيهم وكمان مش عارفه اتعامل هنا
> ...


مساء الخير اخت سهيلة
سعيدين بوجودك معانا ياقمر
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



المشكلة ان مشاركاتك  قليلة زوديها يعني وصليها للالف مشاركة وبعدين تلقائيا راح تستطيعين الرد علئ الرسائل 
ادخلي علئ هذا الرابط 
لا تستطيع الكتابة؟ لا توجد عندك خاصية الرسائل الخاصة و التوقيع؟ ادخل هنا للحل
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26650​


----------



## سهيله (5 أبريل 2016)

كلدانية قال:


> مساء الخير اخت سهيلة
> سعيدين بوجودك معانا ياقمر
> 
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمة ربنا لكم كلكم
بحبكم
بحبك يا يسوع
بحبك يا امن النور
بحبكم كلكم وبشكركم كلكم
وسعيدة بوجودى وسطكم ربنا يديم عليا حبكم جميعا


----------



## كلدانية (17 مايو 2016)




----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2016)

تصبحون على الف خير
 يارب يكون صباحكم فرح ومحبة وهدوء وراحة بال​


----------



## misoo (18 سبتمبر 2016)

صباح الفل على الناس الرايئه 
بجد بجد وحشتونى اوى الفتره الى فاتت دى 
بس هى دى تلاهى الدنيا 
بس هرجع تانى زى الاول اتابع اخباركم ومواضيعكم 
ونصائحكم ويارب دوم المحبه وسط الاحبه
ربنا ينور حياتكم امين​


----------



## misoo (22 سبتمبر 2016)

كلدانية قال:


> تصبحون على الف خير
> يارب يكون صباحكم فرح ومحبة وهدوء وراحة بال​



وانتى من اهلو يا باشا واحلام سعيدة


----------



## كلدانية (2 نوفمبر 2016)

​


----------



## كارمن2016 (16 نوفمبر 2016)

صباح محبه


----------



## soso a (8 ديسمبر 2016)

ولأنّي في مِزاج جميل : مساء الحُبّ لِـ مَن يُحبُني ،ولـِ مَنْ لا يُحبُّني أيْضاً لِمَن يفتقدني ولِمن ينتقدني، مساء الحُب لِمن أراد بي خيراً أو شَرّاً â‌¤


----------



## فهد العنزي (9 ديسمبر 2016)

:Red_Heart:صباح النور  3>


----------



## misoo (25 نوفمبر 2017)

ياناس يا عسل ميسو وصل وحشتونى اوى 


​


----------



## soso a (8 يناير 2018)

تصبحوا علي حب يغطّي الحتت المتاكله في قلوبكم و يرد لأرواحكم سلامها ..


----------



## كلدانية (18 يناير 2018)




----------



## +Sameh+ (17 فبراير 2018)

صباااح
الخير​


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (18 مارس 2018)

صباح الخير


----------



## كلدانية (15 أبريل 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (24 أبريل 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (1 يونيو 2018)

مساء النعمه والبركه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2018)

مساء الخير و السلام و الفرح


----------



## انت مهم (2 يونيو 2018)

مساءكم سعادة لا تنتهي


----------



## انت مهم (4 يونيو 2018)

مساءكم فرح ومحبه


----------



## كلدانية (17 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (21 يوليو 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (25 يوليو 2018)

صباح المحبه


----------



## كلدانية (26 يوليو 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (12 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## كلدانية (26 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## انت مهم (16 نوفمبر 2018)

صباحكم ورد


----------

